# Do You Wear Jeans That Have Holes, Rips, Or Tears In Them For Style?



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

A co-worker pointed out a pair of jeans the other day that she thought would look nice on me but they had a couple of small rips and holes in the legs. I never really cared for that style of jeans. I wear jeans but they don't have holes or rips in them.

How about you?


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

You should totally go ahead and buy them


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Actually planning on buying like 3 pairs soon lmao


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I love them.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

TabbyTab said:


> Actually planning on buying like 3 pairs soon lmao


you keep on loving yourself


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't wear jeans that often, but I'd never buy a pair that already has rips and holes in it.
If that's the look someone wants for their jeans, wouldn't it be better to slash and cut an old pair of jeans that you already own.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Never. The only rips that should be in your jeans are the ones you make. Why would anyone buy jeans that are already damaged?


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

That's what seems to be in style in Eastern Europe along with adidas lol


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> That's what seems to be in style in Eastern Europe along with adidas lol


I'm pretty sure that is a thing everywhere right now though


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

alienjunkie said:


> I'm pretty sure that is a thing everywhere right now though


Is it? I thought that **** was from 2005 lol

And I'm pretty sure _this_ isn't a thing everywhere:


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

No. But I used to, when I was like 15 / 16. And I didn't buy them like that. I just wore these jeans so much that they disintegrated.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

SaladDays said:


> Is it? I thought that **** was from 2005 lol
> 
> And I'm pretty sure _this_ isn't a thing everywhere:


Well I'm pretty sure it isn't since I wasn't talking about _that_ thing lol


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*no wear from knees*

all caused by bollocks


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I buy based on my impression of the overall look. I think I have two pairs with this 'effect' on them (just minor - certainly not 'holes').



Cashel said:


> Never. The only rips that should be in your jeans are the ones you make. Why would anyone buy jeans that are already damaged?


Unless you're buying them for $10 out of the back of a truck or something, you're not going to have a problem with further "damage" unless you're careless, get it caught on something, etc.

Like most things in life, "you get what you pay for". If it's well-made, then the hole isn't going to be any different than the hole in your shirt that's made for your head. It will last as long as any others.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I hate the feel of jeans, and don't wear them.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Not really my thing


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

Aeiou said:


> Not really my thing


oh my god the last one I'm crying


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No i wear jeans without rips. I have just never really been into that style. However, i want to buy a black pair with only a small rip on each knee. As im a person who NEVER wears shorts and wear black jeans all year round, no matter how warm it is, i thought it would be a discret and good way to let my legs breathe for a bit when boiling hot outside :b that's the only ripped jeans style i like. Unfortunately, the hunt for jeans like that in my tiny town has been unsuccessfull, so i guess i will have to wait until next year...


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have never had a pair like that, and don't like how it looks. You can tell they were bought like that instead of being worn a lot when the rips/holes are on both legs. It would look more realistic if it was only on one leg.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd take them back and ask for money back if I accidently bought jeans with holes in. My tracksuit bottoms have a little hole on the knee but I bought them before the hole was there.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

I personally don't like the design..

But when it rips natural it looks sort of cool and not fake.. i had a jeans that i wore to death and that's wat happened to it.. then the hole got too deep haha.. 

With jeans, I find that the older it is, the better.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

My shorts are like that but all my jeans are without them.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think the style looks good on some people, it's just I personally don't care for it myself.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Not anymore. I was very addicted to those type of pants for a period, but i don't find them so nice now.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Never did. Though I hate it when my jeans don't touch the ground.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

pre-distressed jeans feel in-genuine. Those blemishes, rips, fades are the result of the adventures you and your jeans traversed together. Style be damned, jeans have feelings too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I was a kid you wore your jeans to that kind of death, it was a mark of the summers you had skateboarding or biking or rollerblading or playing football or whatever it was you did that resulted in the wear & tear, now you pay & arm & a leg to get the same look from the off...I feel old *****ing about this fashion fad, haha


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i remember when i was in high school, my mom bought me a pair of extremely tight, ripped BOOTCUT jeans

never wore them


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

emm... maybe. I have thought about it but i dont own any pairs of ''distressed' jeans. it kinda might look OK... but it would depend a lot on the style and amount of the tears etc....

they dont have to be ripped or torn.... they could also just have fading in specific parts . I have a pair that look like that .


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I can' t stand those.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I've always liked the look of ripped jeans, I get too bored when they are pristine looking. However I never liked the overly distressed look, where there are slashes all down it and they are all symmetrical. It's too much. I've always liked just a few holes here and there, to give a casual and interesting look, but it has to be natural looking. I've looked everywhere for good ripped jeans, but they are all overly distressed and unnatural in the mainstream stores. I finally found the perfect pair at a thrift store, haha, probably because they were accidentally ripped.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Back in the late 80s and 90s I did.. I never bought them torn, they just ended up getting that way and since it was already in style I sort of just went with it. Is it coming back in style now?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I hate torn jeans. It's silly fad. Years from now people will look at old photos and laugh.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I only have plain jeans (one of them has ripped cuffs but it's because they've worn too much). But I can't find shorts without rips, tears. So the shorts I own have tears. If I could find shorts which are in the same color, length, style as I want and didn't have rips, tears, I would only prefer them.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

A few small tears or wear is fine. Entire gaps with the pant leg hanging on by a shred of fabric, not my thing.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope. Even if it has small Rips i feel like i'm wearing this :laugh::


Aeiou said:


>


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

After doing some research, I take back everything bad i said about ****ed up jeans............


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah when I was 18. I had a thing for ripped jeans. I even made my own pair. I got compliments and I also got made fun of for wearing them. I don't care. It's MY style. I don't wear them anymore. Now I like cargo shorts.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Not really my thing


Last picture.. it's too much
I laughed too much


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm guilty of having a hole or two in my jeans, from keeping them wayyy to long though.

This will be the new trend, trust me.


----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

No, they look ugly


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I heard a comic say one time that we should give new jeans to the homeless, let them wear them out til they have holes, and then take them back. That way, they have good clothes, but can still be looked down upon for being out of style in new jeans.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Other people have bought me them so I wear them, don't really care either way. The bottoms of my jeans/trousers will always get ripped to shreds because they never fit properly and I've ended up with some other holes in my jeans through wear and tear too.

I avoid light coloured jeans though, I prefer black ones or mid-dark grey.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

It's not my thing mostly because few Jeans actually fit my thinner than air legs but props to those who can actually make it work.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I love my jeans with holes in them. I wish I could wear them to work.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> You can tell they were bought like that instead of being worn a lot when the rips/holes are on both legs.


^^ very true


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

littleghost said:


> I heard a comic say one time that we should give new jeans to the homeless, let them wear them out til they have holes, and then take them back. That way, they have good clothes, but can still be looked down upon for being out of style in new jeans.


:lol :lol :lol

No way haha. No damaged jeans for me. At least, I'd never buy them like that. Firstly, it's way too cold here for that. But my old pairs of jeans have ripped at the knees, and sometimes I still wear them just because they are clothes to wear.... lul

Back then I really liked it though, when they ripped on their own. I felt kind of good about it because they were worn well, from being a teen and doing stuff like, idk, climbing rocks by the creek or whatever I did, idk. I try not to wear them anymore though.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I probably haven't since the early 2000s. Even back then, I never liked them. But at that time, 9 out of 10 jeans sold are pre-holed.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes. I own 2 pairs is different rip styles so far. I would buy more later.

One pair is very similar to this and they fit really well. 34 regular. Same colour too.










Believe me, I have knees totally worth showing off. :lol.

And another pair that's just general small tears (smaller than those tears) and rips like this but much darker and looser fit.










They actually look pretty good as long as the rest of what you're wearing goes with it. And as long as there's not huge huge gaping holes like 5 inches long where it looks like.its all hanging by one thread, then ripped jeans can look good. Every second person you pass under the age of 45 is wearing them nowadays.

These? No. I don't think thigh holes or exposed thighs look good on men but they're ok.on women.

No.










Ok









No..









No.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

No, they make me cold in Winter. Even though I have a soft spot for a lot of grunge, the distressed jeans are one of the things I don't really take to because I'm more minimalist.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm not a fan of distressed pants. I think you have to have a very specific body type for them to look good on you. If you can rock them, more power to you!


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

What about the jeans with bleached stripes on the thighs, 

too fake looking for me, but they were very popular for a while.


I have three pairs of blue, and two pairs of black levis, no holes or rips...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey, Two of the pics I posted in my post above have dissapeared?:serious:

And the codes are still there in my posts text. Wth?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Famous said:


> What about the jeans with bleached stripes on the thighs,
> 
> too fake looking for me, but they were very popular for a while.
> 
> I have three pairs of blue, and two pairs of black levis, no holes or rips...


Yes I would wear jeans with bleached or faded parts. Or basically ones with lots of interesting stitching or pockets. aNYTHING that avoids it just being a plain featureless jeans.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

on guys, anything too much other than a little bit around the knee area is stupid. 
all the big thighs holes = sad and pathetic, esp when combined with legs that never stepped / never been into no sports.

those hairy legs already look pathetic as they are. please at least have some self-awareness, im not saying fashion sense 

that being said, pretty much everything looks good on people with good bodies.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no I think that's kind of ridiculous. when I rip them I'll wear them if it's not too bad but I'll eventually repair it or stop wearing it.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

I actually don't own any jeans.


... Should I?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think I've ever worn ripped jeans. I started off wearing baggy jeans in high school, the good old 26 Reds then just the normal straight ones, I don't know if I would like ripped jeans. Def don't like tight jeans, can't stand that.



Sekiro said:


> I actually don't own any jeans.
> 
> ... Should I?


I don't either. Threw them away last year, wanted to start new. We should go shopping together, get some bubble tea, chat up some chicks. You know, have the time of our lives.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

love is like a dream said:


> on guys, anything too much other than a little bit around the knee area is stupid.
> all the big thighs holes = sad and pathetic, esp when combined with legs that never stepped / never been into no sports.
> 
> those hairy legs already look pathetic as they are. please at least have some self-awareness, im not saying fashion sense
> ...


I never associated ripped jeans with sports...


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

No, I prefer normal not ripped ones lol


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm too preppy - I wear khaki colored pants and polos/shirts XD. I just like the look. But back in high school it was jeans and graphic tees!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I only like them when they're small tears like on one pair of blue denim capris I have. I love them but wouldn't dare wear any with big holes. I have a pair of black ones that have some bigger tears in the knee area but not super big tears. The knee area is fine or the bottom leg but the thigh part, I wouldnt feel comfortable with having any there.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Karsten said:


> I never associated ripped jeans with sports...


 i do. in general i associate physical beauty with a certain body type..

it's not only me. i mean type in google images the word (male mannequin) and see how they made it. see its measurements/body type.

99% of the male mannequins they use to display their products are healthy athletic body (no bodybuilding crap though. just athletic.)

this is simply why things look good on the mannequin, but look completely different on people's own body.

anyway, there was someones's legs in those jeans in my mind while typing that post, so in a way my post was directed at him.

in my opinion those holes that shows thighs look..painful. it definitely looks x100 times worse when guys with unattractive body types wear them.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I hate jeans. The more distressed/ripped they are, the more I hate them.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i literally prefer any bottoms to jeans. but i own two pairs of distressed jeans because i'm subject to (shopping) whims.

eta


KILOBRAVO said:


> Hey, Two of the pics I posted in my post above have dissapeared?:serious:
> 
> And the codes are still there in my posts text. Wth?


this usually means the img links are broken/not functional anymore (likely because they were only temporary to begin with)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I haven't since my teens.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

truant said:


> I hate jeans. The more distressed/ripped they are, the more I hate them.


What do you wear?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cafune said:


> i literally prefer any bottoms to jeans. but i own two pairs of distressed jeans because i'm subject to (shopping) whims.
> 
> eta
> 
> this usually means the img links are broken/not functional anymore (likely because they were only temporary to begin with)


Hmm. Well those other images showed up immediately on here after making my post. Maybe it's they were copyrighted and somehow something knows you've made a link.to them then it hides them? . If I redo the Google search , those images are still there. :/

****

So what's about jeans you don't like? Do you wear cotton sweats or leggings/yogis?

I never wear jeans when I'm at home because I don't find them so comfortable to wear around the house lounging, and I keep jeans only for fashion reasons to wear outside or going out like to a pub or club etc. I have to wear old jeans at my work because I wouldn't want my good/new ones splashed with something that takes the colour out.

Conversely, I never ever usually wear sweatpants outdoors or to go out. But I always wear those sorts of things at home because of the high comfort factor and ease of getting in and out of them. But I find that sweatpants don't really lend to fashion that well.theyre not ultra-presentable for wearing outdoors. They're just very comfy, tho.

God forbid you'll never see me in a shell suit or trackies. Look.like someone took an assortment of plastic shopping grocery bags and stitched them.togetyer. :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

love is like a dream said:


> on guys, anything too much other than a little bit around the knee area is stupid.
> all the big thighs holes = sad and pathetic, esp when combined with legs that never stepped / never been into no sports.
> 
> those hairy legs already look pathetic as they are. please at least have some self-awareness, im not saying fashion sense
> ...


I know, right? Guys generally just don't have the same shapely thicker legs that women have.

What about when guys wear shorts, then? Because they're exposing way more leg than a few large holes in any ripped jeans ever could? Imo, shorts should never ever go above the knee for guys. It should stop just at the knee or just a fraction below. Most guys just don't have the legs for it.

Women can get away with just about any sort of leg dress basically cause their legs are a million times more aesthetically better made.

Interesting what you said about the mannequins. I've seen the one in shops and most people (male and female) just don't have the bodies that those plastic mannequins do. So why on earth do they use them, then when most people just don't have the build those plastic figures do? Must be putting the wrong images in people's heads of how they'll look in the clothes compared to the mannequin. The mannequins are usually ultra tall and skinny the ones I've seen at least in shops. I googled a few male mannequins , and theyre kinda slim but also athletic-ish. I think my body type is ok tho. Definitely not fat or too skinny. Kinda average/athletic-ish. There's a pic on my profile avatar page where I think it shows that I workout some.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've never really wore any jeans out in public with rips or holes even though I've had plenty of jeans with holes and tears. Jeans do not hold up well from handling bales of hay.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't wear jeans with holes in them. Don't understand the point.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Suchness said:


> What do you wear?


Whatever people give me, unfortunately. Which means I have to wear jeans when I leave the house. I can't afford to buy clothing. I don't think I own anything I'd actually like to wear.

When I was younger, I had to wear jeans all the time, and until they were falling apart. My parents couldn't afford to buy us a lot of clothing. So my jeans were always ripped and threadbare. And I always hated it. That people actually go out of their way for that experience mystifies me.

BUT, people like what they like and should wear whatever makes them happy. I'm sure most people don't like the stuff I'd like to wear. I just always feel like a weirdo when it comes to jeans because everyone else seems to like them.

It's not jeans specifically, either; it's denim in general. Though blue denim is the worst. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Haven't worn jeans much as an adult, I have a few good pairs of the dark denim ones for if I have to go somewhere nice with casual clothing etc, but that doesn't happen very often.

I had a few pairs of ripped & threadbare ones when I was younger but it wasn't for style, they were just really old & actually really ripped.

I generally find them very constrictive, don't breath well, not comfortable, for everyday use, unless I can find the stretchy ones now I don't buy em.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I stopped wearing jeans somewhere in my 50's. Personally I don't like them on older men. 

Those ripped ones are just for young people anyway. I see girls with them still sometimes on the tram. They look a bit silly really.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

For style?? Nah, just poor.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

When this thread was created, yes. Not so much anymore. In fact I don't wear jeans much at all anymore.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have enough trouble finding jeans that fit me - smaller waist and big thighs.
I get all up in a mess when I see the inner thigh wear thin from the years of wear. I am like Oh D, I have buy a new pair of jeans and go through the size crap all over again.


Seeing a tear in any part would lead to believe why in the H a 45 year old would be wearing pants like that unless he was in severe financial straits.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

truant said:


> Whatever people give me, unfortunately. Which means I have to wear jeans when I leave the house. I can't afford to buy clothing. I don't think I own anything I'd actually like to wear.
> 
> When I was younger, I had to wear jeans all the time, and until they were falling apart. My parents couldn't afford to buy us a lot of clothing. So my jeans were always ripped and threadbare. And I always hated it. That people actually go out of their way for that experience mystifies me.
> 
> ...


You get a stimulus package right? You could get some sweatpants or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I know, right? Guys generally just don't have the same shapely thicker legs that women have.
> 
> What about when guys wear shorts, then? Because they're exposing way more leg than a few large holes in any ripped jeans ever could? Imo, shorts should never ever go above the knee for guys. It should stop just at the knee or just a fraction below. Most guys just don't have the legs for it.
> 
> ...


My legs, they bring the girls to the yard.
And my runs are better than yours.
Darn right, they're better than yours,
I could teach you, but I'd have to charge.

I get compliments on my calves from everyone. Even muscleheads are jealous of my genetics :lol.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't think I've ever bought a pair of jeans with holes built into them. But some jeans naturally gained holes cause I was rough with them and I still wear them. I prefer no holes I'm not cool or young enough to be holey on purpose


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Other people have bought me them so I wear them, don't really care either way. The bottoms of my jeans/trousers will always get ripped to shreds because they never fit properly and I've ended up with some other holes in my jeans through wear and tear too.
> 
> I avoid light coloured jeans though, I prefer black ones or mid-dark grey.


One thing I'll add to my response from years ago is that I did get bought this one pair of jeans that had holes in them. At first they were relatively small but they got bigger and bigger until most of my knee was just exposed and then they became unpractical for the UK climate and pretty much only good for the summer. I get cold easily too.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Im wary of them for sure. One time i fell and scraped my knees real bad while wearing jeans with holes on the knees. The one thing that was supposed to protect me while being a cowboy did not! Plus it's more of a youtfhul kind of thing to have holes in jeans and I'm getting up there.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Yep I do. I only like the rip across the knees.

I hate jeans with the pocket size holes.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Suchness said:


> You get a stimulus package right? You could get some sweatpants or something.


No. That only goes to people who have lost work here. I don't qualify for anything because I don't have a business and I haven't lost any hours. I don't qualify for any kind of support from the government at all.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

truant said:


> No. That only goes to people who have lost work here. I don't qualify for anything because I don't have a business and I haven't lost any hours. I don't qualify for any kind of support from the government at all.


That sucks, you'd be getting all kinds of support here. You need to find a way to get to Australia.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i guess the one who came up with the ripped clothes thing is some untalented fashion designer who thinks he is doing art, and people blindly follow anything new.


once during a session i came across a fashion show with those but around the nipples area. it was disgusting. one could tell by looking at the faces of the runway models they totally looked humiliated/unhappy.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

kilobravo said:


> so what's about jeans you don't like? Do you wear cotton sweats or leggings/yogis?
> 
> I never wear jeans when i'm at home because i don't find them so comfortable to wear around the house lounging, and i keep jeans only for fashion reasons to wear outside or going out like to a pub or club etc. I have to wear old jeans at my work because i wouldn't want my good/new ones splashed with something that takes the colour out.
> 
> ...


i think jeans are the opposite of comfort. my wardrobe is almost entirely composed of dresses/skirts/leggings/shorts if we're talking bottoms, like these v
























it's really tragic that women's fashion is so much more diverse than men's :< to think it's either sweatpants or jeans is a travesty.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> My legs, they bring the girls to the yard.
> And my runs are better than yours.
> Darn right, they're better than yours,
> I could teach you, but I'd have to charge.
> ...


Lol. Did it take you long to think that parody up,or is that a stock response youre always just dying to use when the chance comes up? :lol

Do you do lunges,.squats , calf raises etc, or is it just running and cycling? You're maybe one of the few guys with decent legs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cafune said:


> it's really tragic that women's fashion is so much more diverse than men's :< to think it's either sweatpants or jeans is a travesty.


Well, can you imagine guys wearing the above clothes? Lol. That's basically most of the answer why men's fashion is hugely limited in comparison to women's :lol

Men's clothing is mostly designed to cover most of them up. Women's clothing is designed a lot of the time to reveal as much flesh as possible. And if it's not revealing flesh, it's being designed to show off as much shape and curves as possible. Men's clothing doesn't really get designed to do any of the above.

Just think of the high fashion when celebrities turn up to something like.the Oscars or those sorts of high-profile dos. The guys are seen to be cutting edge turning up in fancy suits /tuxedos. It covers 99% of the guy and there's very little room for variation. there's no flesh exposed and nothing is designed to accentuate any part of their body. Then look how the women turn up. Sometimes virtually half naked with boobs and butt and legs spilling out everywhere with huge variation in colours and styles. That's because women have something called erotic capital, whereas men usually have almost none. There's no emphasis attached to men's bodies in the same way as there is women's.

Then add all the stuff with makeup women can do and all the colours and styles there. One woman can dramatically change how she looks from one time to the next. That sounds a lot of fun to me, if you are willing to put the effort and time.in. if you're a guy, you can change your haircut a bit and that's about it.

Altho, there is makeup marketed at men nowadays but how many guys do you see wearing it? Hardly any because there's probably still taboos going around. However, I'd say that makeup for men would be different than women's. For guys, it may be worn to cover blemishes or uneven skin tone maybe. Maybe lightnen the area around the eyes where it can get dark circles. I'd consider that because it could make the guy look fresher-faced and even younger. So for him, it'd be about concealing skin faults only. (IMO) Whereas for women, I think makeup is also about concealing flaws but also creating attractions and accentuating features such as eyes, lips, etc by active use of colours etc. Would you approve of guys wearing makeup for concealment purposes or do you think that's a no-no?

Believe me, sometimes being a guy is so boring when it comes to fashion. :lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

no, i try to make clothes last, especially ones i really like, so premade holes are not something i would buy. 

i would wear free ones though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lol. Did it take you long to think that parody up,or is that a stock response youre always just dying to use when the chance comes up? :lol
> 
> Do you do lunges,.squats , calf raises etc, or is it just running and cycling? You're maybe one of the few guys with decent legs.


It was originally just the first line, but then I said, why not, the rest of the chorus fit :lol.

it's just running at this point. I have a bicycle but the tires always go out. I used to do a mini biathlon deal - back hen I ran 5 miles at a time, I would throw in a 7mi bike ride.

I should do more lunges (other than stretching). I tend to squat pretty often - I could sit that way. I find it neat that I can get up from a seated position without using my upper body :lol.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Would you approve of guys wearing makeup for concealment purposes or do you think that's a no-no?


lol, it's not for me to 'approve' or not/it's whatever. that said, for perceived skin imperfections, i'd really really recommend trying skincare products before makeup.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I always wear jeans except this one pair of black trousers I've had for ages that have zips all over them. The button fell off, I sewed it back on, it fell off again so now that pair of trousers are kept together with a safety pin which never falls off. I wear shorts if it's hot enough, they're all denim too lol. I guess a lot of stuff is made with that material and I don't put much thought in if they go with lots of tops/t-shirts.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Care2018 said:


> I'm wearing ripped style jeans right now


I never wear ripped style jeans, but my jeans always gets holes in them eventually, and I continue to use them to work in.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

At work! 



...cept the tears are annoying because the loose fibre's catch on fire way to easily.

*sniff sniff*


"I smell burning!"


*looks down*


"Oh snap! I'm on fia again!"


...some things never change lol...


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol, no. I hate my legs right now.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I voted No. 



I do have a favorite pair of jeans that I used to wear to concerts because it has a cargo pocket, and now they have holes in them, but I stopped wearing them. 



I get my jeans from Costco for like $12 each, which is ridiculously cheap for great quality jeans.


I've got a couple of pairs that I use just for gardening / mowing, which get grass stains that won't come off. 



Most of the time I wear cargo shorts and only used to wear jeans to concerts. Not sure if we'll ever get to go to another concert again 


Current vote tally: 1 Yes and 2 No's. 



99 replies and only 3 votes? This says something about democracy these days, not sure what though


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I do. But all my jeans gradually rip to the point of being unwearable. Once the crotch is gone, that's it. Sometimes I'll still wear them over leggings for a bit, I don't like throwing clothes out. 

Currently I have a pair of black jeans that are ripped almost beyond saving. They were tight fitting and so had some stretch built into them, and that sort of jeans don't last as long. If I wear them out of the house I have to check that the shirt/sweater/jacket is covering enough not to scandalise some poor neighbour.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have some favorite jeans that have some tears and holes from being well worn that I think still look good, but I haven't bought any distressed jeans or whatever they're called in a long time.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I do have one or two pairs of jeans with holes designed into them, occasionally worn. But I always find skirts, especially long ones, far more comfortable.


----------

